# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Διακοπές ρεύματος - κατάσταση του συστήματος..

## Iris07

*Έκρηξη στον Ασπρόπυργο: Βραχυκύκλωμα η αιτία - Πάνω από 1 εκατ. άνθρωποι έμειναν χωρίς ρεύμα!*
Η τρίτη βλάβη που παρουσιάζει ο ΑΔΜΗΕ τα τελευταία χρόνια - Ποιες περιοχές έμειναν χωρίς ρεύμα - Προβλήματα και στην Πελοπόννησο

... δεν λειτούργησαν σωστά οι αυτοματισμοί του συστήματος (μηχανισμοί προστασίας) που θα εμπόδιζαν την εξάπλωση της βλάβης σε τόσο μεγάλη έκταση.

https://www.protothema.gr/greece/art...n-horis-reuma/

Ευτυχώς, όπως διαβάζω έχει αναλάβει την αναβάθμιση των συστημάτων η Protergia..  :Cool:

----------


## GregoirX23

Εν τω μεταξύ, από το απόγευμα προς βράδυ (7-8) είχα παρατηρήσει κάτι περίεργα με τα φώτα.. Τρεμόπαιζαν λίγο.. 
Και το βράδυ ξαφνικά & πάνω που έβλεπα έργο... Χαμήλωσαν τα φώτα, οι συσκευές άρχισαν τα reboot και καπούτ το ρεύμα.. 
Το πιο ωραίο όμως δεν είναι αυτό.. Είναι το μετά.. 
Έχω συνηθίσει προληπτικά όταν κάνει διακοπή ρεύματος να κλείνω το γενικό μέχρι να έρθει το φως στη γειτονιά έξω.. Ποτέ δε ξέρεις.. 
Στο λοιπόν.. Όταν είδα τα φώτα έξω μετά από λίγα λεπτά αποφάσισα να σηκώσω το γενικό.. 
Με το που το σηκώνω δεν ξέρω αν ήταν η ιδέα μου η τα φώτα ήταν πολύ φωτεινά.. Αλλά ορισμένες συσκευές όπως ηχεία και λάμπες φθορίου κυριολεκτικά μούγκριζαν.. Έψαξα λίγο δεξιά αριστερά από που στο καλό ερχόταν αυτός ο ήχος.. Μου πήρε λίγο μέχρι να το βρω..  Και λέω δεν μπορεί κάτι θα τρέχει με το ρεύμα.. Παίρνω το πολύμετρο και μετράω 277v έπαθα λίγο σοκ.. Σκέφτηκα να κατεβάσω πάλι για λίγο το γενικό αλλά δεν το έκανα.. Ανάγκη του ρεύματος βλέπετε.. Μετά από 5-10 λεπτά άρχισα να βλέπω τη τάση σταδιακά να επανέρχεται προς τα 230-240.. Και λέω επιτέλους.. Μέχρι στιγμής δεν παρατήρησα να την άκουσε κάτι.. Τύχη μάλλον.. Αν και λογικά έχουν κάποια ανοχή οι συσκευές.. 
Ups και πρίζες προστασίας για υπέρταση υπάρχουν.. Αλλά είναι παράξενο που μετά από τόσα χρόνια άρχισα να σκέφτομαι για επιτηρητή τάσης;

- - - Updated - - -




> ... δεν λειτούργησαν σωστά οι αυτοματισμοί του συστήματος (μηχανισμοί προστασίας) που θα εμπόδιζαν την εξάπλωση της βλάβης σε τόσο μεγάλη έκταση.
> 
> https://www.protothema.gr/greece/art...n-horis-reuma/
> 
> Ευτυχώς, όπως διαβάζω έχει αναλάβει την αναβάθμιση των συστημάτων* η Protergia*..


Χμμ..  :Thinking:

----------


## Iris07

Το ίδιο κάνω περίπου και εγώ..

Όλα τα ηλεκτρονικά τα έχω καταρχάς σε πολύμπριζα προστασίας ή UPS στο PC..
Μάλιστα πήρα και ένα "μικρό" UPS για το ρούτερ, ώστε να μην πέφτει και το τηλέφωνο.. (VoIP)

Οπότε κλείνω τα πολύμπριζα..

Η μία φάση είναι αυτή που λες.. μου έχει τύχει και μένα πιο παλιά όταν επανέφεραν το ρεύμα να έχει υψηλή τάση..
και όντως το καταλαβαίνεις από τα φώτα που είναι πιο φωτεινά..
Δεν ξέρω πόσο αντέχουν κάτι τέτοιο οι led λαμπτήρες που έχω βάλει τώρα παντού στο σπίτι..  :Thinking: 

Η άλλη χαζομάρα είναι ότι μερικές φορές κάνουν δοκιμές στο σύστημα..
μόλις έρθει το ρεύμα, μπορεί να το ξανακλείσουν, να το ξανανοίξουν μετά, κτλ..

Μιά φορά το έκαναν 3-4 φορές και άρχισα να βρίζω.. θα μου κάψουν τίποτα έλεγα..
Οπότε καλό είναι να περιμένετε λίγο μόλις έρθει το ρεύμα για να δείτε να σταθεροποιηθεί το σύστημα,
πριν τα ανοίξετε όλα..

----------


## GregoirX23

> Το ίδιο κάνω περίπου και εγώ..
> 
> Όλα τα ηλεκτρονικά τα έχω καταρχάς σε πολύμπριζα προστασίας ή UPS στο PC..
> Μάλιστα πήρα και ένα "μικρό" UPS για το ρούτερ, ώστε να μην πέφτει και το τηλέφωνο.. (VoIP)
> 
> Η μία φάση είναι αυτή που λες.. μου έχει τύχει και μένα πιο παλία όταν επανέφεραν το ρεύμα να έχει υψηλή τάση..
> και όντως το καταλαβαίνεις από τα φώτα που είναι πιο φωτεινά..
> Δεν ξέρω τώρα πόσο αντέχουν κάτι τέτοιο οι led λαμπτήρες που έχω βάλει τώρα παντού στο σπίτι.. 
> 
> ...


Αν μπορούσε το μοτέρ του ψυγείου να μιλήσει, θα έλεγε κάτι γκαπ γκουπ.. Fact..

----------


## Iris07

> Ευτυχώς, όπως διαβάζω έχει αναλάβει την αναβάθμιση των συστημάτων η Protergia..
> 
> Χμμ..


Μάλλον δεν είναι περίεργο γιατί πλέον η Protergia (Μυτιληναίος) είναι ο 2ος παραγωγός ενέργειας στην Ελλάδα,
και πλέον αναλαμβάνει πολλά έργα στον τομέα της ενέργειας..
ακόμη και στο εξωτερικό!

----------


## GregoirX23

Αφού πάντως το όλο σκηνικό δεν ήταν κανας πυρηνικός αντιδραστήρας πάλι καλά..

----------


## Iris07

Να σας πω πάντως και κάτι άλλο σχετικό με τις διακοπές ρεύματος..

Είπα αφού έχω που έχω UPS γιατί να μην ρίξω κανέναν led λαμπτήρα πάνω να έχω και φως όλο το βράδι..
Λοιπόν έβαλα έναν για δοκιμή, αλλά μετά από λίγη ώρα μου τον έκαψε..
Φαίνεται μάλλον δεν ταιριάζει καλά η κυματομορφή της τάσης που που βγάζει το UPS στις Led..

Βέβαια δεν βγάζουν όλα τα UPS την ίδια κυματομορφή..

Τελικά βρήκα λύση στο πρόβλημα για δυνατό φώς όλο το βράδι με ένα από τα νέα φωτιστικά ασφαλείας με led που κυκλοφορούν πλέον!  :Wink: 

Πήρα αυτό εδώ:
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/10729924/Ol...cs-GRL-22.html

Το οποίο το έχεις εύκολα και σαν φορητό όπου θες στο σπίτι, και μπορείς να βγάλεις όλο το βράδι άνετα (8-12) ώρες..
Έχει και 3 σκάλες φωτεινότητας, (που ρυθμίσει ανάλογα και την διάρκεια λειτουργίας) και καλώδιο με μπρίζα.

Το βασικό που πρέπει να δείτε σε τέτοιες λύσεις, είναι βέβαια και η διάρκεια λειτουργίας!  :Wink: 
γιατί είδα μερικά δεν σηκώνουν πολλές ώρες..

----------


## GregoirX23

Ναι.. Αυτό με την έξοδο στα ups και τη κυματομορφή είναι λίγο κάπως.. 
Μέχρι τώρα βέβαια δεν έχει τύχει να μου κάψει λάμπα οικονομίας μη led.. 
Ποιο ups έχεις;

----------


## Iris07

Στο PC και τα περιφερειακά του, έχω ένα της APC, αυτό εδώ αλλά το προηγούμενο μοντέλο.. στα 1500 VA σχεδόν ίδιο είναι..
https://www.plaisio.gr/anavathmisi-d...1600mi_3363112

και στο ρούτερ έβαλα ένα από αυτά που φέρνει το πλαίσιο,
και τα οποία τα βάζει σε πολύ καλές προσφορές κατά διαστήματα..

----------


## GregoirX23

Μια χαρά είναι και τα 2.. 
Αλήθεια ποιο φέρνει το πλαίσιο; 
Εγώ έχω από τα conceptum που έδινε στην αρχή η κοτε.. 
Κ μάλλον πρέπει να αλλάξω μπαταρίες στο ένα γιατί.... 
Τους έχω αλλάξει και πυκνωτές, εκεί την άκουγαν αυτά..

----------


## Iris07

Κλασικά.. βρίσκει κάποια, και τους βάζει στάμπα Turbo-X ..  :Cool: 

https://www.plaisio.gr/anavathmisi-d...-price/view-48

- - - Updated - - -

*Εικόνα ολικής καταστροφής από την φωτιά στο ΚΥΤ Ασπροπύργου (pics, video)*

https://www.newsit.gr/ellada/eikona-...video/3217372/

Πιστεύω να έχουν 2ο μετασχηματιστή να τον αλλάξουν..  :Cool: 
Εντάξει δεν είναι και μικρός..  :Razz: 

Παραδίπλα πάντως δεν βλέπω ιδιαίτερες ζημιές..

- - - Updated - - -

*Πως το μπλακάουτ άφησε ανοχύρωτο το μεγαλύτερο μουσείο της χώρας*

https://www.newsit.gr/ellada/pos-to-...xoras/3217500/

Καλά δεν είχαν τρέξει πρόσφατα καμιά δοκιμή συστήματος ??  :Cool:

----------


## sweet dreams

> Στο PC και τα περιφερειακά του, έχω ένα της APC, αυτό εδώ αλλά το προηγούμενο μοντέλο.. στα 1500 VA σχεδόν ίδιο είναι..
> https://www.plaisio.gr/anavathmisi-d...1600mi_3363112


Aυτό που έχεις στο Link βγάζει Modified Sine Wave και γι' αυτό δημιούργησε πρόβλημα στις λάμπες. Γενικά σε τέτοια κυματομορφή δεν πρέπει να αφήνουμε ευαίσθητες συσκευές για πολύ χρόνο.
Τα πολύπριζα ασφαλείας δεν προστατεύουν από τέτοιου είδους υπερτάσεις αλλά μόνο από κρουστικές, το καλύτερο είναι ο σταθεροποιητής τάσης.

----------


## GregoirX23

Τα line interactive έτσι είναι.. 
Και όπως λες δεν είναι να τα αφήνουμε ΟΝ για πολύ ώρα μόλις πέσει το ρεύμα.. 
Αλλά και από προσωπική άποψη οι συσκευές από τον ήχο που κάνουν δεν πρέπει να τους αρέσει και πολύ η συγκεκριμένη κυματομορφή.. Ιδίως τα active pfc τροφοδοτικά & τα παλιά των συσκευών που ήταν bulky, κατάλαβες.. 
Πάντως το avr που έχουν τα συγκεκριμένα κάτι παραπάνω κάνει σαν προστασία.. 
Ένα κουλό που έβλεπα εγώ είναι όταν η δεη έδινε πάνω από 245 το avr έδινε στην έξοδο ~210.. 
Όταν έπεφτε παρακάτω κοντά στα 230-235, είσοδος-έξοδος ήταν στα ίδια.. 
Οι μετρήσεις από το software.. Γιατί τα φθηνά πολύμετρα δείχνουν ότι να 'ναι.. Όταν το ups είναι σε μπαταρία μόνο νομίζω.. Όταν κάνει το avr δεν θυμάμαι αν μετράνε σωστά..  

Σε σύγκριση πάντως με τα standby είναι λίγο καλύτερα.. 
Από την άλλη για online ($$$) δεν είμαστε.. 
Όπως είπα λάμπα οικονομίας μη led, δε μου έχει κάψει ποτέ.. 

Πάντως εχτές έφαγα μια φρίκη με τα 277v.. 
Τι άποψη έχεις για τον επιτηρητή τάσης; Αξίζει λες;

----------


## sweet dreams

> Τα line interactive έτσι είναι..


Πρέπει να το ψάξεις περισσότερο. :Smile: 
Είναι πιο ακριβά τα Pure(true) Sine Wave, αλλιώς όλοι θα είχαμε τέτοια.

- - - Updated - - -




> Τι άποψη έχεις για τον επιτηρητή τάσης; Αξίζει λες;


Ο επιτηρητής θα σου κόψει το ρεύμα σε όλο το σπίτι και αν υπάρχουν συνεχόμενες αυξομειώσεις θα σου κάνει το σπίτι φωτορυθμικό. 
Η λειτουργία του είναι ακαριαία στην ρύθμιση που του έχουμε κάνει, αν δεν σε πειράζει κάτι τέτοιο, ΟΚ.

- - - Updated - - -




> Πάντως το avr που έχουν τα συγκεκριμένα κάτι παραπάνω κάνει σαν προστασία..


Φυσικά και προστατεύει το AVR τις συσκευές που έχουμε συνδεδεμένες, αυτές που δεν έχουμε σε UPS??

----------


## Iris07

> Aυτό που έχεις στο Link βγάζει Modified Sine Wave και γι' αυτό δημιούργησε πρόβλημα στις λάμπες. Γενικά σε τέτοια κυματομορφή δεν πρέπει να αφήνουμε ευαίσθητες συσκευές για πολύ χρόνο.
> Τα πολύπριζα ασφαλείας δεν προστατεύουν από τέτοιου είδους υπερτάσεις αλλά μόνο από κρουστικές, *το καλύτερο είναι ο σταθεροποιητής τάσης.*


Δεν τους είχα κοιτάξει ιδιαίτερα..
Και βλέπω ότι είναι φτηνοί !!

Ολόκληρο κουτί με όργανα 20 ευρώ ???  :Blink: 

https://www.skroutz.gr/c/1938/Voltag...&order_dir=asc

----------


## sweet dreams

> Ένα κουλό που έβλεπα εγώ είναι όταν η δεη έδινε πάνω από 245 το avr έδινε στην έξοδο ~210..
> Όταν έπεφτε παρακάτω κοντά στα 230-235, είσοδος-έξοδος ήταν στα ίδια..
> Οι μετρήσεις από το software.. Γιατί τα φθηνά πολύμετρα δείχνουν ότι να 'ναι.. Όταν το ups είναι σε μπαταρία μόνο νομίζω.. Όταν κάνει το avr δεν θυμάμαι αν μετράνε σωστά..


Μην κάνεις προσθήκη γιατί αν την ίδια στιγμή γράφουμε απάντηση θα το δούμε μόνο κατά τύχη.
Για απαντήσεις στο παραπάνω, ρίξε μια ματιά στα Links και το συζητάμε για τις δικές σου μετρήσεις
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...19#post6434619

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...97#post6416097

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν τους είχα κοιτάξει ιδιαίτερα..
> Και βλέπω ότι είναι φτηνοί !!
> 
> Ολόκληρο κουτί με όργανα 20 ευρώ ??? 
> 
> https://www.skroutz.gr/c/1938/Voltag...&order_dir=asc


Oι επώνυμοι είναι πιο ακριβοί. Προσωπικά παίρνω της APC, θα τους βρεις μέσα στο Link που έχεις.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Πρέπει να το ψάξεις περισσότερο.
> Είναι πιο ακριβά τα Pure(true) Sine Wave, αλλιώς όλοι θα είχαμε τέτοια.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ο επιτηρητής θα σου κόψει το ρεύμα σε όλο το σπίτι και αν υπάρχουν συνεχόμενες αυξομειώσεις θα σου κάνει το σπίτι φωτορυθμικό. 
> Η λειτουργία του είναι ακαριαία στην ρύθμιση που του έχουμε κάνει, αν δεν σε πειράζει κάτι τέτοιο, ΟΚ.
> ...


Δεν είπα το αντίθετο.. 
Pure sinewave = online ups.. 
Modified Sine Wave = line interactive..
Square=stanby..  
Το ίδιο λέμε.. 

Μετά τι άλλο υπάρχει εκτός από επιτηρητή ράγας; Που να μπαίνει σε ένα σημείο και να μη θες σε πολλά σημεία.. 
Κάπου διάβασα ότι αν δεν επανέλθει η τάση σε επιτρεπτά επίπεδα δεν σηκώνει το ρεύμα ο επιτηρητής.. 
Οπότε αυτό για το φωτορυθμικό ίσως δεν είναι τόσο έντονο.. Δε ξέρω..

----------


## sweet dreams

> Δεν είπα το αντίθετο..
> Pure sinewave = online ups..
> Modified Sine Wave = line interactive..
> Square=stanby..
> Το ίδιο λέμε..


Με εντυπωσιάζεις που δεν το πατάς στο Google, με έχεις συνηθίσει να τα ψάχνεις.
Υπάρχουν και line interactive με pure sinewave.
Παράδειγμα στα γρήγορα
https://www.rutech.gr/rutech/ups-lp1...e-ups/?lang=el

- - - Updated - - -




> Μετά τι άλλο υπάρχει εκτός από επιτηρητή ράγας;
> Κάπου διάβασα ότι αν δεν επανέλθει η τάση σε επιτρεπτά επίπεδα δεν σηκώνει το ρεύμα ο επιτηρητής..
> Οπότε αυτό για το φωτορυθμικό ίσως δεν είναι τόσο έντονο.. Δε ξέρω..


Είπαμε ότι αν υπάρχουν διαδοχικές αυξομειώσεις, τότε θα έχουμε πρόβλημα. Με έχουν καλέσει σε σπίτια να τον αφαιρέσω γιατί γινόταν συχνές αυξομειώσεις και είχανε τρελαθεί να μην έχουν ούτε φώτα.
Έβαλαν σε όλα σταθεροποιητές, ακόμη και στο ψυγείο και ησύχασαν.
Ένα άλλο σημαντικό πρόβλημα είναι η επιτήρηση στις φάσεις στο τριφασικό, αν κοπεί μία φάση θα βγάλει εκτός το κύκλωμα ο επιτηρητής. Αυτό είναι πρόβλημα από την στιγμή που μπορούμε να έχουμε με τις άλλες φάσεις φωτισμό ή συσκευές μέχρι να αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη.
Το πολύ καλό σε φάση επιτήρησης είναι η απώλεια ουδετέρου, γι' αυτό αν επιλέξουμε να τοποθετήσουμε επιτηρητή θα πρέπει να επιλέξουμε κάποιον με τέτοια δυνατότητα.

Αν θέλεις να διαβάσεις γενικά για τους επιτηρητές
https://oaedhlectrologoi.blogspot.co...g-post_22.html

----------


## GregoirX23

> Με εντυπωσιάζεις που δεν το πατάς στο Google, με έχεις συνηθίσει να τα ψάχνεις.
> Υπάρχουν και line interactive με pure sinewave.
> Παράδειγμα στα γρήγορα
> https://www.rutech.gr/rutech/ups-lp1...e-ups/?lang=el


Αν σου πω ότι δεν το είχα ακούσει ξανά θα σου πω ψέματα.. 
Απλά δεν είναι η πλειοψηφία στα line interactive αυτή.. Σύμφωνα με αυτό μίλησα.. 
Πέρα από αυτά & όπως θα ξέρεις έχω καιρό να ασχοληθώ με ups.. Τα έχω στην άκρη.. 

Από την άλλη & πάλι έχουν σχεδόν διπλάσια τιμή από τα modified sinewave - line interactive, πλησιάζουν αρκετά τα online, οπότε..  :Whistle:  Πάντως δεν ξέρω αν αλλάζει κάτι άλλο μέσα τους.. 
Τα online νομίζω τραβάνε συνέχεια από τη μπαταρία οπότε είναι σαν να είναι σε συνεχές avr; Δεν ξέρω αν το λέω καλά.. 
Τα online ή τα line interactive άραγε να έχουν μεγαλύτερη φθορά στη μπαταρία; 

Εδώ πάντως έχει μερικές καλές τιμές.. 
https://www.skroutz.gr/c/41/ups/f/41...ce_max=300.001

Με αυτό εδώ: Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, γι'αυτό είπα ότι έβλεπα τις τάσεις από το software κυρίως όταν ήταν σε μπαταρία η έκανε διόρθωση το avr.. Όταν έβγαζε κανονική έξοδο χωρίς το avr & χωρίς να είναι σε μπαταρία τότε και το απλό πολύμετρο μέτραγε σωστά.. 

Σε αυτό εδώ: Ότι έγραψα επάνω.. Για περίπτωση υπότασης δεν θυμάμαι, σε υπέρταση πάνω από 236v μου έμπαινε σε avr και έδινε στην έξοδο 200~210v.. Όταν έπεφτε κάτω από τα 236v προς τα 230, τότε είσοδος-έξοδος ήταν η ίδια.. 

Αυτό έχω: https://www.e-shop.gr/mustek-ups-pow...e-p-PER.701308
Και άλλο ένα επίσης: https://www.e-shop.gr/eaton-pulsar-e...l-p-PER.701024
Και 1 τέτοιο: https://www.e-shop.gr/apc-br500i-bac...a-p-PER.701102 , το οποίο είχε κάποιο θέμα στη πλακέτα που είχα φτιάξει με ένα φίλο.. Δεν θυμάμαι το τι ακριβώς τώρα.. Φαίνεται να δουλεύει κ κρατάει οκ λάμπα πυρακτώσεως χωρίς θέματα.. Μόνο που το ακούω να μουγκρίζει λίγο το inverter του.. 

Καθώς & 2 τέτοια: 
https://www.bonanza.com/listings/New...ries/552829138
https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Pow...ries/552828756
Mου τα είχαν δώσει χωρίς μπαταρίες, δεν τα έχω δοκιμάσει.. 
Να είναι online; Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω.. 
Στο pdf λέει: Output Waveform Sine wave.. 
https://powerprosinc.com/files/power...ser-manual.pdf 
Ο φίλος τους είχε τραβήξει καλώδια από μέσα με clips και είχε συνδέσει έξω τις μπαταρίες.. 

Όλα παροπλισμένα επειδή βαρέθηκα κάθε ~5 χρόνια πρπ να αλλάζω μπαταρίες.. Και επειδή δουλεύω λαπτοπ περισσότερο.. 
Ίσως βάλω ξανά έστω ένα να δουλεύει πάλι.. 
Καμιά πρόταση ανάμεσα σε αυτά; 
Το mustek με είχε βολέψει πιο πολύ πάντως, προς το παρόν.. Και αυτό ήταν που έλεγα για τις τάσεις επάνω.. 
Με το 800αρι mge είχα αρκετά θέματα, δεν προλάβαινε να γυρίσει σε μπαταρία και έτρωγαν reboot οι συσκευές κλπ κλπ..

- - - Updated - - -




> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Είπαμε ότι αν υπάρχουν διαδοχικές αυξομειώσεις, τότε θα έχουμε πρόβλημα. Με έχουν καλέσει σε σπίτια να τον αφαιρέσω γιατί γινόταν συχνές αυξομειώσεις και είχανε τρελαθεί να μην έχουν ούτε φώτα.
> Έβαλαν σε όλα σταθεροποιητές, ακόμη και στο ψυγείο και ησύχασαν.
> Ένα άλλο σημαντικό πρόβλημα είναι η επιτήρηση στις φάσεις στο τριφασικό, αν κοπεί μία φάση θα βγάλει εκτός το κύκλωμα ο επιτηρητής. Αυτό είναι πρόβλημα από την στιγμή που μπορούμε να έχουμε με τις άλλες φάσεις φωτισμό ή συσκευές μέχρι να αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη.
> Το πολύ καλό σε φάση επιτήρησης είναι η απώλεια ουδετέρου, γι' αυτό αν επιλέξουμε να τοποθετήσουμε επιτηρητή θα πρέπει να επιλέξουμε κάποιον με τέτοια δυνατότητα.
> 
> Αν θέλεις να διαβάσεις γενικά για τους επιτηρητές
> https://oaedhlectrologoi.blogspot.co...g-post_22.html


Τόσο καλά ε; Με τον επιτηρητή.. 
Έψαχνα στο google και εγώ.. 
Το διάβασα και αυτό για τον ουδέτερο.. 
Άρα πρέπει να παίρνουμε χώρια σταθεροποιητές δλδ..

----------


## sweet dreams

Για απλή οικιακή χρήση δεν αξίζει να δώσεις λεφτά για online, μεγαλύτερες φθορές, κατανάλωση, κ.λ.π.
Αν το UPS το έχεις για να σε προστατεύσει για τον ελάχιστο χρόνο που θα κάνεις να κλείσεις τον υπολογιστή, τότε και ένα απλό μιας επώνυμης εταιρίας αρκεί.
Τα τρία πρώτα που έχεις στα Links είναι γνωστές και καλές εταιρίες, είχα τέτοια UPS και από APC και ΕATON έχω και πολύπριζα ασφαλείας.

----------


## GregoirX23

Τα prestige ext τα είδες; Μπόρεσες να καταλάβεις τι είναι;  :Thinking: 
Σαν online μου φαίνονται.. 
Tώρα πόσο θα κάνουν οι μπαταρίες τους άλλο θέμα..

----------


## sweet dreams

Δεν έχω πετύχει την συγκεκριμένη μάρκα.
Γράφουν Sine wave αλλά τι μορφής είναι δεν μας λένε.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δεν έχω πετύχει την συγκεκριμένη μάρκα.
> Γράφουν Sine wave αλλά τι μορφής είναι δεν μας λένε.


Μυστήρια υπόθεση.. 
Είναι μεγάλα τα άτιμα.. Ογκώδη..
Square πάντως δεν γράφουν απ'ότι φαίνεται..
Και ένα ωραίο βιντεάκι, στην αρχή δλδ γιατί μετά σε κουφαίνει.. Και γίνεται πολύ τεχνικό.. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4XG_NHLWcs
https://www.google.com/search?client...UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

Στο google πάντως γράφει κάτι για eaton.. Μήπως τα αγόρασε.. 
https://www.google.com/search?client...UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

----------


## sweet dreams

Square δεν πρέπει να έχουν ούτε τα εντελώς άχρηστα. 
Ανάλογα τον κατασκευαστή και την ονομασία που δίνει ο καθένας έχουμε simulated sine wave, modified sine wave, Stepped Sine Wave, κ.λ.π.

----------


## bxenos

Αν παρεις απο apc, να προτιμας τη σειρα smart ups. Ειναι line interactive με pure sinewave.

Τα backup ειναι για υπολογιστές μονο και στρεσαρουν και τα κυκλωματα pfc των ακριβωνgold τροφοδοτικων οταν γυριζουν σε μπαταρια. Ενα τετοιο μου εκαψε ενα seasonic σε εναν βοηθητικο υπολογιστη. Επισκευασα το seasonic και ολα καλα απι τοτε με apc smart uos. Εκεινο το backup ups απο τοτε υποστηριζει δικτυο, ρουτερ, τηλεφωνο...

Μου εδωσαν ενα τούρμπο χ_αλι για ελεγχο. Αν μετρησω κυματομορφες, θα ανεβασω εικονες.

----------


## sweet dreams

Καλά θα ήταν να είχαμε και τα λεφτά για να πάμε σε pure sinewave, προς το παρόν(και στο μέλλον) πορευόμαστε, δυστυχώς, με τα modified sine wave.

----------


## panoc

> Μου εδωσαν ενα τούρμπο χ_αλι για ελεγχο.


εχει κανει ο cmaris προσφατα ενα review...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j36q4fud99I
και μετα
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I-LO_4mlrQ

σε αντιθεση με ενα cyberpower 900ari (τυγχανει να εχω 2 απο δαυτα)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pqWHyBXZzA

----------


## GregoirX23

> Αν παρεις απο apc, να προτιμας τη σειρα smart ups. Ειναι line interactive με pure sinewave.
> 
> Τα backup ειναι για υπολογιστές μονο και στρεσαρουν και τα κυκλωματα pfc των ακριβωνgold τροφοδοτικων οταν γυριζουν σε μπαταρια. Ενα τετοιο μου εκαψε ενα seasonic σε εναν βοηθητικο υπολογιστη. Επισκευασα το seasonic και ολα καλα απι τοτε με apc smart uos. Εκεινο το backup ups απο τοτε υποστηριζει δικτυο, ρουτερ, τηλεφωνο...
> 
> Μου εδωσαν ενα τούρμπο χ_αλι για ελεγχο. Αν μετρησω κυματομορφες, θα ανεβασω εικονες.


Όντως έτσι ακριβώς τα έλεγαν backup.. 
Το mge ellipse που έχω σε άσπρο line interactive - modified sinewave, το αντίστοιχο backup έβγαινε σε μοβ τότε, το είχε ένας φίλος.. 
Πάντως απ'ότι ξέρω όλα τα μη true sinewave έχουν θέμα με active pfc τροφοδοτικά..

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλά θα ήταν να είχαμε και τα λεφτά για να πάμε σε pure sinewave, προς το παρόν(και στο μέλλον) πορευόμαστε, δυστυχώς, με τα modified sine wave.


+1.. 
Ότι λέει..   :Arrow Up: 

Το θέμα είναι ότι εδώ Αθήνα σε αντίθεση με άλλες περιοχές δεν συμβαίνουν συχνά τέτοια κουλά με το ρεύμα, οπότε και τα απλά line interactive να έχει κάποιος είναι οκ θεωρώ..

- - - Updated - - -




> εχει κανει ο cmaris προσφατα ενα review...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j36q4fud99I
> και μετα
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I-LO_4mlrQ
> 
> σε αντιθεση με ενα cyberpower 900ari (τυγχανει να εχω 2 απο δαυτα)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pqWHyBXZzA


Το έχουν και σε προσφορά το συγκεκριμένο..  :Wink: 
Και ως δια μαγείας όλο θετικά σχόλεια.. 

Φοβερό βίντεο πάντως.. 
Τι ποιότητες υπάρχουν ε;  700w για ~350 πόσα watt... 

Τρόμαξα γενικά με τα idle power στα ups... Κανονικά ζόμπι.. Σαν να έχεις μια 20" lcd pc να καίει 24/7.. Για 1 ups.... 
Αν και εδώ μάλλον παίζει ρόλο και το κύκλωμα φόρτισης.. 

Με τις τάσεις στο πίνακα και τη μέτρηση watt.. Το avr δλδ.. 
Πραγματικά.. Τι να πούμε.. 
Χτύπημα μέχρι τώρα σε ups δεν είχα ακούσει, μόνο buzzing (το inverter λογικά) όταν είναι σε μπαταρία και το beeping όταν πάει για overload Η για ότι άλλο θέλει να ειδοποιήσει.. 

Σε αυτά τα 2 που ανέφερα επάνω, τα δικά μου πρόβλημα με φορτίο δεν είδα.. 
Τράβαγαν όσα έλεγαν..  
Στο mustek είδα λίγο το avr του περίεργο in/out τάση..
Στο mge θέμα με αργό γύρισμα σε μπαταρία.. Αν και εδώ μπορεί να έπαιζε ρόλο και ο πυκνωτής του τότε χύμα τροφοδοτικού pfc by plaisio.. Τώρα μέχρι στιγμής 2 ΤΤ έχω πάρει apfc και παίζουν χρόνια.. 
Το mustek έχει fan / το mge όχι και ζεσταίνεται περισσότερο.. 
Και btw & τα 2 ήρθαν με csb μπαταρίες από μαμά.. Και εύκολη αλλαγή τους.. 
Πλακέτες τώρα για σύγκριση που να θυμάμαι, όταν μπορέσω θα τους ρίξω μια ματιά.. 

Κακά τα ψέματα θέλει πολύ ψάξιμο.. Για ποιότητα / κάτι σχετικά καλό.. 
Και το cyberpower στο βίντεο, pure sinewave μεν, αλλά.. Έχει τα θεματάκια του.. 
Συμβιβασμός για καλή τιμή... 

+ ακόμα ένα βίντεο..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_DAe2RRldk
+ αυτά.. 
https://www.insomnia.gr/forums/topic...ικο/page/4/
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...ηκε!/page7

Μου φαίνεται θα αρχίσω να βάζω, σταθεροποιητή σε a/c, ψυγεία, και παραπλήσια.. 
Και σε tv & pcs κλπ ups.. 
Θα δω πως θα το κάνω.. 

Αλλά γενικά απ'ότι κατάλαβα τα απλά πολύμπριζα προστασίας δεν είναι για πολλά.. 
Περισσότερο για overvoltage από κεραυνό Η κάτι τέτοιο.. 

Τον επιτηρητή μιας και θέλει βαβούρα μάλλον τον ξεχνάω.. 

Να δούμε όμως βέβαια γιατί τουλάχιστον εδώ Αθήνα όπως είπα δεν έχουμε συχνά τέτοια κουλά με το ρεύμα.. 
Το εξοχικό πάλι είναι άλλη ιστορία.. Εκεί έχουμε ημερησίως μερικά σύντομα on/off, πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι κάνουν με αυτό.. Αλλάζουν γραμμές τροφοδοσίας;

----------


## Iris07

> εχει κανει ο cmaris προσφατα ενα review...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j36q4fud99I
> και μετα
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I-LO_4mlrQ
> 
> σε αντιθεση με ενα cyberpower 900ari (τυγχανει να εχω 2 απο δαυτα)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pqWHyBXZzA


Εντάξει έπαθα λίγο πλάκα, αν και μπορεί να είναι ελλατωματικό το κομμάτι..
αλλά όντως ως συνήθως τα φθηνιάρικα δεν φτάνουν τα χαρακτηριστικά που λένε..

Όταν το πήρα εγώ για να το βάλω πάνω στο ρούτερ..
σκεφτόμουν εντάξει θα αντέχει περισσότερο από το μικρό που δίνει ο OTE..  :Razz: 

Οπότε δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει σε δύσκολο φορτίο..

Μου αρέσει πάντως που δείχνει τάση εισόδου-εξόδου, φορτίο και κατάσταση μπαταρίας.

----------


## panoc

> Εντάξει έπαθα λίγο πλάκα, αν και μπορεί να είναι ελλατωματικό το κομμάτι..
> αλλά όντως ως συνήθως τα φθηνιάρικα δεν φτάνουν τα χαρακτηριστικά που λένε..
> 
> Όταν το πήρα εγώ για να το βάλω πάνω στο ρούτερ..
> σκεφτόμουν εντάξει θα αντέχει περισσότερο από το μικρό που δίνει ο OTE.. 
> 
> Οπότε δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει σε δύσκολο φορτίο..
> 
> Μου αρέσει πάντως που δείχνει τάση εισόδου-εξόδου, φορτίο και κατάσταση μπαταρίας.


Με δεδομενο οτι αναφερει/διαφημιζει προστασιες που ΔΕΝ εχει και με καταναλωση δικη του 40W/h (σχεδπν 1kwh τη μερα ή 120!!!kwh το τετραμηνο) δεν αξιζει ουτε για τα σκουπιδια. Το βαζεις να κρατησει ενα router που με το ζορι καταναλωνει 3-4W και θες αλλα 40+ για παρτυ του, no thanks.

----------


## Iris07

Θα κοιτάξω να μετρήσω τι κατανάλωση έχει και το δικό μου..

Δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτό που δείχνει..

- - - Updated - - -




> Με δεδομενο οτι αναφερει/διαφημιζει προστασιες που ΔΕΝ εχει και με καταναλωση δικη του 40W/h (σχεδπν 1kwh τη μερα ή 120!!!kwh το τετραμηνο) δεν αξιζει ουτε για τα σκουπιδια. Το βαζεις να κρατησει ενα router που με το ζορι καταναλωνει 3-4W και θες αλλα 40+ για παρτυ του, no thanks.


Ακόμη και έτσι να είναι πάντως, βγαίνει κάπου στα 7-8 ευρώ κόστος το τετράμηνο, όπως υπολόγισα..
(απλά για να μην τρομάξουμε..)  :Razz:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εντάξει έπαθα λίγο πλάκα, αν και μπορεί να είναι ελλατωματικό το κομμάτι..
> αλλά όντως ως συνήθως τα φθηνιάρικα δεν φτάνουν τα χαρακτηριστικά που λένε..
> 
> Όταν το πήρα εγώ για να το βάλω πάνω στο ρούτερ..
> σκεφτόμουν εντάξει θα αντέχει περισσότερο από το μικρό που δίνει ο OTE.. 
> 
> Οπότε δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει σε δύσκολο φορτίο..
> 
> Μου αρέσει πάντως που δείχνει τάση εισόδου-εξόδου, φορτίο και κατάσταση μπαταρίας.


Εφόσον προσέχεις και δεν του βάζεις πάνω από 300, κάτι watt λογικά θα είσαι οκ.. 
Πάντως βάλε και κανα συναγερμό  φωτιάς δίπλα του..  :Whistle: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Με δεδομενο οτι αναφερει/διαφημιζει προστασιες που ΔΕΝ εχει και με καταναλωση δικη του 40W/h (σχεδπν 1kwh τη μερα ή 120!!!kwh το τετραμηνο) δεν αξιζει ουτε για τα σκουπιδια. Το βαζεις να κρατησει ενα router που με το ζορι καταναλωνει 3-4W και θες αλλα 40+ για παρτυ του, no thanks.


Πάντως με βάση αυτά που λέει το βίντεο, και έξτρα δοκιμές φορτίου, θα μπορούσε κανείς να μπει σε διαδικασία επιστροφής αν έχει χρόνο και όρεξη..

----------


## panoc

> Θα κοιτάξω να μετρήσω τι κατανάλωση έχει και το δικό μου..
> 
> Δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτό που δείχνει..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ακόμη και έτσι να είναι πάντως, βγαίνει κάπου στα 7-8 ευρώ κόστος το τετράμηνο, όπως υπολόγισα..
> (απλά για να μην τρομάξουμε..)


120kwh το τετραμηνο δεν ειναι 7-8Ε, στη ΔΕΗ και εαν υποθεσουμε οτι εχεις εως 1600kwh το τετραμηνο εχεις.
Τιμη kwh = 0.11058 X 120 = 13.27E
Ρυθμιζόμενες Χρεώσεις : 6,32E
(τα πραπανω συμφωνα με το τελευταιο τιμολογιο ΔΕΗ)
Aθροισμα : 19,59
ΦΠΑ : 1,18
ΣΥΝΟΛΟ -> 20,77Ε το τετραμηνο, 63Ε το χρονο, απλα για να ειναι στη πριζα. 

Και τα παραπανω με τη λογικη οτι δε ξεπερνας κλιμακες, εαν ξεπερνας τις 2000kwh το τετραμηνο, τοτε οι Ρυθμιζόμενες Χρεώσεις αρχιζουν να τσακιζουν και φτανεις ανετα το 100αρι το χρονο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Πάντως με βάση αυτά που λέει το βίντεο, και έξτρα δοκιμές φορτίου, θα μπορούσε κανείς να μπει σε διαδικασία επιστροφής αν έχει χρόνο και όρεξη..


Μα το εκανε στο δευτερο βιντεο που εβαλα, οι ταχνιοι το βρηκαν μια χαρα, συγχρονιζε... (πρεπει να δεις το βιντεο για να καταλαβεις).

----------


## bxenos

> εχει κανει ο cmaris προσφατα ενα review...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j36q4fud99I
> και μετα
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I-LO_4mlrQ
> 
> σε αντιθεση με ενα cyberpower 900ari (τυγχανει να εχω 2 απο δαυτα)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pqWHyBXZzA


Στο πρωτο βιντεο, βλεπω δυο πράγματα:
α) ειναι σκουπιδι απο πλευρά κυματομορφής
β) Ο θόρυβος είναι από την πολλή κακή κυματομορφή που στέλνει από τις μπαταριες στο μετασχηματιστή και παράγει δυνορεύματα Faucalt στον πυρήνα προκαλώντας μαγνητικό κορεσμό και άσκοπη απώλεια ισχύος. Το ρεύμα από τις μπαταρίες θα αναιβένει κατακόρυφα και άσκοπα και τελικά κλείνει είτε λόγω προστασίας είτε λόγο εξάντλησης μπαταριών.

Στα 100Watt ο θόρυβος θα είναι αισθητά μικρότερος.

----------


## Iris07

Εντάξει ο τύπος έχει πολύ φάση.. εγώ τώρα τον βλέπω 1η φορά..
το τι λέει σε αυτήν την παρουσίαση τροφοδοτικού..  :Laughing: 
(Σχετικό το ζήτημα!)


*Spoiler:*









- Με κάνατε να το βγάλω το UPS, και παρήγγειλα ειδική μπρίζα για να μετρήσω κατανάλωση.. (τo 1500 VA έχω τελικά)  :Cool: 
(Πάντως μου έρχεται πιο φτηνά στην Protergia..  :Cool: )

----------


## GregoirX23

> 120kwh το τετραμηνο δεν ειναι 7-8Ε, στη ΔΕΗ και εαν υποθεσουμε οτι εχεις εως 1600kwh το τετραμηνο εχεις.
> Τιμη kwh = 0.11058 X 120 = 13.27E
> Ρυθμιζόμενες Χρεώσεις : 6,32E
> (τα πραπανω συμφωνα με το τελευταιο τιμολογιο ΔΕΗ)
> Aθροισμα : 19,59
> ΦΠΑ : 1,18
> ΣΥΝΟΛΟ -> 20,77Ε το τετραμηνο, 63Ε το χρονο, απλα για να ειναι στη πριζα. 
> 
> Και τα παραπανω με τη λογικη οτι δε ξεπερνας κλιμακες, εαν ξεπερνας τις 2000kwh το τετραμηνο, τοτε οι Ρυθμιζόμενες Χρεώσεις αρχιζουν να τσακιζουν και φτανεις ανετα το 100αρι το χρονο.
> ...


Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις που λένε;  :Wink: 
Μια χαρά τα κατάλαβα & μια χαρά τα έγραψα.. 
Η απορία σου ποια είναι;  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Στο πρωτο βιντεο, βλεπω δυο πράγματα:
> α) ειναι σκουπιδι απο πλευρά κυματομορφής
> β) Ο θόρυβος είναι από την πολλή κακή κυματομορφή που στέλνει από τις μπαταριες στο μετασχηματιστή και παράγει δυνορεύματα Faucalt στον πυρήνα προκαλώντας μαγνητικό κορεσμό και άσκοπη απώλεια ισχύος. Το ρεύμα από τις μπαταρίες θα αναιβένει κατακόρυφα και άσκοπα και τελικά κλείνει είτε λόγω προστασίας είτε λόγο εξάντλησης μπαταριών.
> 
> Στα 100Watt ο θόρυβος θα είναι αισθητά μικρότερος.


Πολύ καλή επεξήγηση..  :One thumb up: 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, νομίζω αν το δουλεύει κάτω από τα όρια watt στο βίντεο θα είναι οκ.. Λογικά.. 
Και πάλι όμως δεν είναι επικίνδυνο; Σύμφωνα πάντα με τα δηλωμένα στοιχεία.. Το εμπιστεύεσαι γενικά μετά από αυτά που είδες; 
Αν η εταιρία το τσέκαρε (όπως πρέπει) και το βρήκε εντάξει.. Οκ.. Ας βγάλουν ανακοίνωση.. Αλλιώς πρέπει να βγάλουν recall.. 
Η ας του αλλάξουν τα στατιστικά και ας αλλάξουν τις τιμές - κάνουν επιστροφές.. Αν είναι σωστό αυτό βέβαια.. Και αν το μηχάνημα είναι ασφαλές και στα 300-350w... 
Κάνω λάθος;

----------


## Iris07

Διάβασα και κάτι άλλα παλιά post σε ένα άλλο Forum.. κάπου το 2011-2012
που λέγανε ότι κάποια βγάλανε και καπνούς..  :Razz: 

αν και μπορεί να έχουν αλλάξει από τότε..  :Razz: 

Ίσως το ανοίξω κάποια στιγμή να δω πως είναι και το δικό μου μέσα..  :Cool: 
Στα 99 ευρώ το είχα πάρει, πριν 1,5 χρόνο..

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εντάξει ο τύπος έχει πολύ φάση.. εγώ τώρα τον βλέπω 1η φορά..
> το τι λέει σε αυτήν την παρουσίαση τροφοδοτικού.. 
> (Σχετικό το ζήτημα!)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ένας μετρητής watt είναι πάντα χρήσιμος.. 
Αν και το θέμα που συζητάμε λογικά τα watt θα μπορούσες να τα δεις και από το πρόγραμμα του.. 
Αν έχεις το μεγαλύτερο ίσως καλύτερα; 
Μόνο φορτώνοντας το με συσκευές ώστε να φτάσεις τα ~350w μπορείς να δεις αν και το δικό σου κάνει τα ίδια.. 
Φαντάζομαι το 1500 θα έχει και μεγαλύτερη τιμή ε... 
Τον τύπο στο βίντεο τον βρήκα από review τηλεόρασης που ήθελα να πάρω..Καλός φαίνεται..

- - - Updated - - -




> Διάβασα και κάτι άλλα παλιά post σε ένα άλλο Forum.. κάπου το 2011-2012
> που λέγανε ότι κάποια βγάλανε και καπνούς.. 
> 
> αν και μπορεί να έχουν αλλάξει από τότε.. 
> 
> Ίσως το ανοίξω κάποια στιγμή να δω πως είναι και το δικό μου μέσα.. 
> Στα 99 ευρώ το είχα πάρει, πριν 1,5 χρόνο..


Αν το ανοίξεις (καλύτερα να ξέρεις), αλλά μετά εγγύηση 0... 
Το δοκιμάζεις όπως είπα καλύτερα και βλέπεις..
Προσφορά ήταν;

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, σκεφτόμουν από καιρό να πάρω έναν μετρητή κατανάλωσης, και ήρθε τελικά η ώρα!  :Cool: 

Έχω 8 μήνες ακόμη εγγύηση..  :Thinking: 
Η πλάκα είναι ότι πρέπει να το ανοίξεις για να αλλάξεις μπαταρίες..
Υποτίθεται ότι δεν αλλάζεις βέβαια στα 2 χρόνια..

To APC έχει ειδική θήκη για τις μπαταρίες..  :Wink: 

Ναι το είχε βάλει ειδική προσφορά..
αν δεις στο 1o βίντεο του φίλου παλιά έκανε 199 !!!
το δείχνει στο site..

----------


## GregoirX23

* Δεν χρειάζεται να το βγάλεις πιστεύω.. 
Απλά έχε το νου σου.. 

Όντως είναι νωρίς για μπαταρίες.. 
Αν πάντως θέλουν αλλαγή.. Quality μιλάμε.. 
Δοκίμασε το τι watt σηκώνει, πριν κ αν αρχίσει να κοπανάει και αυτό και στείλε το πίσω αν δεν σηκώνει κοντά σε ότι λέει.. 
Η apc είναι καλή, αλλά ειδικές πατέντες στις μπαταρίες να μας λείπουν.. 
Έλα ρε.. 199;

----------


## Iris07

btw 3 UPS έχω πάρει μέχρι τώρα..

Το 1ο ήταν ένα MGE (Merlin Gerin)
https://www.power-solutions.com/ups/mgeups

Ήταν καλά και αυτά..
μέχρι που τα έπαιξε στα ηλεκτρονικά μετά από κάποια χρόνια..

----------


## panoc

> - Με κάνατε να το βγάλω το UPS, και παρήγγειλα ειδική μπρίζα για να μετρήσω κατανάλωση.. (τo 1500 VA έχω τελικά)
> (Πάντως μου έρχεται πιο φτηνά στην Protergia.. )



Παντα χρειαζεται ενας μετρητης  :Very Happy:  Χαμενος δε παει.
Πιο φθηνα σιγουρα σου ερχετε στη Protergia αλλα οχι 7-8Ε και σιγουρα οχι εαν εισαι πανω απο 1600kwh το τετραμηνο, 7Ε ειναι μονο οι ρυθμιζομενες χρεωσεις και ειναι ιδιες σε ολους τους παροχους. Αντε τα 20Ε να γινουν 15Ε.

- - - Updated - - -




> Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις που λένε;
> Μια χαρά τα κατάλαβα & μια χαρά τα έγραψα..
> Η απορία σου ποια είναι;


Καμια απλα ηθελα να τονισω οτι το εστειλε rma και το βρηκαν μια χαρα οι του πλαισιου. Οποτε και να μπεις στη διαδικασια μια χαρα θα βρουν και το δικο σου.

----------


## Iris07

> Παντα χρειαζεται ενας μετρητης  Χαμενος δε παει.
> Πιο φθηνα σιγουρα σου ερχετε στη Protergia αλλα οχι 7-8Ε και σιγουρα οχι εαν εισαι πανω απο 1600kwh το τετραμηνο, 7Ε ειναι μονο οι ρυθμιζομενες χρεωσεις και ειναι ιδιες σε ολους τους παροχους. Αντε τα 20Ε να γινουν 15Ε.


Ένα καλό που έχω στην Protergia είναι ότι παίρνω εκκαθαριστικό κάθε μήνα, και έτσι δεν ανεβαίνουν πολύ οι έξτρα χρεώσεις..
Στην κατανάλωση ρεύματος θα είχα 30 x 0.06065 = 1.8 ευρώ + τα έξτρα τον μήνα.

----------


## panoc

> Ένα καλό που έχω στην Protergia είναι ότι παίρνω εκκαθαριστικό κάθε μήνα, και έτσι δεν ανεβαίνουν πολύ οι έξτρα χρεώσεις..


Δεν εχει σχεση καθε ποτε βγαινει εκκαθαριστικος, οι χρεωσεις πανε παντα σε αντιστοιχηση 4μηνου. Εχει συζητηθει και εξηγηθει πολλακις στο νημα για τους παροχους ενεργειας.




> Στην κατανάλωση ρεύματος θα είχα 30 x 0.06065 = 1.8 ευρώ + τα έξτρα τον μήνα.


Αρα εισαι στα 15Ε το τεραμηνο, 60Ε το χρονο απλα για να καθεται μια συσκευη στη πριζα. Εγω τα θεωρω πεταμενα λεφτα, καλυτερα να τα φαω σουβλακια (τα κανονικα σουβλακια οχι τα Αθηναικα, αυτα ειναι πιτες  :Razz:  )

----------


## Iris07

> Δεν εχει σχεση καθε ποτε βγαινει εκκαθαριστικος, οι χρεωσεις πανε παντα σε αντιστοιχηση 4μηνου. Εχει συζητηθει και εξηγηθει πολλακις στο νημα για τους παροχους ενεργειας.


Στην Protergia με την επιλογή εκκαθαριστικός κάθε μήνα (ίσως και ανάλογα το πρόγραμμα) όλες οι έξτρα χρεώσεις πιστεύω ότι είναι σταθερά στην κλίμακα κατανάλωσης που θα κάνεις στον μήνα,
και μπαίνουν στον λογαριασμό του μήνα, όπου έχω δει ότι διαφέρουν ανάλογα την κατανάλωση..
Δεν έχω δει να βάζει κάποια διόρθωση συνολικά στον 4ο μήνα λόγω μέτρησης ΔΕΔΔΗΕ.

----------


## panoc

> Στην Protergia με την επιλογή εκκαθαριστικός κάθε μήνα όλες οι χρεώσεις πιστεύω ότι είναι σταθερά στην κλίμακα κατανάλωσης που θα κάνεις στον μήνα.
> Και έχω δει ότι διαφέρουν ανάλογα την κατανάλωση..
> Δεν έχω δει να βάζει κάποια διόρθωση συνολικά στο τέλος του τετραμήνου..


Αν και δεν αφορα το θεμα, οι ρυθμιζομενες χρεωσεις ειναι παντα αναλογικες σε τετραμηνο εαν παιρνεις περισσοτερους εκκαθαριστικους απο 1 το τετραμηνο. Το πως τιμολογουνται και ποσο τιμολογουνται δε το καθοριζει ουτε η ΔΕΗ ουτε η Protergia ουτε κανενας παραχος ρευματος το καθοριζει ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ και ειναι σε ολους του παροχους ασχετα εαν πληρωνεις καθε μερα η καθε 120 μερες το ιδιο.
Οπως φαινεται και απο τη σελιδα της protergia https://www.protergia.gr/el/content/...menon-xreoseon και αυτη εχει ακριβως το ιδιο τιμολογιο με τη ΔΕΗ (οπως ολοι αλλωστε) και αφορουν περιοδο 120 ημερων.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Παντα χρειαζεται ενας μετρητης  Χαμενος δε παει.
> Πιο φθηνα σιγουρα σου ερχετε στη Protergia αλλα οχι 7-8Ε και σιγουρα οχι εαν εισαι πανω απο 1600kwh το τετραμηνο, 7Ε ειναι μονο οι ρυθμιζομενες χρεωσεις και ειναι ιδιες σε ολους τους παροχους. Αντε τα 20Ε να γινουν 15Ε.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Καμια απλα ηθελα να τονισω οτι το εστειλε rma και το βρηκαν μια χαρα οι του πλαισιου. Οποτε και να μπεις στη διαδικασια μια χαρα θα βρουν και το δικο σου.


Καλά άμα το πάρει ο καθένας έτσι..  
Σε αυτό πάντως, ναι, σίγουρα θα το βρουν οκ.. 
Το θέμα είναι πόσο θέλει να το κυνηγήσει ο καθένας λεπτομερώς..

----------


## Iris07

@ panoc

Ναι έτσι λένε εκεί.. αλλά τέλος πάντων..  :Cool: 
Βασικά μία είναι η κατηγορία που αλλάζει ανάλογα την κατανάλωση..

Λοιπόν για να πάμε στα άλλα..
δουλειά δεν είχα και είπα να ανοίξω το MGE..  :Cool: 

Ήταν μπελάς και σε αυτό να αλλάξεις τις μπαταρίες..  :-|
8 βίδες μόνο για το εξωτερικό κουτί.. και δεμένες μετά με άλλο βιδωτό πλαίσο..

Από κατασκευή πιστεύω ήταν καλό.. αλλά κάτι τα έπαιξε τελικά μετά από καιρό..  :Cool: 
Η πλακέτα είναι στο πάνω μέρος του κουτιού..

Μακάρι να είχα κανένα δωμάτιο να το κάνω εργαστήριο..  :Cool: 
δεν πετάω τίποτα από ηλεκτρονικά..  :Razz: 

    

- - - Updated - - -

Έχουν φόβο να βγάλουν τίποτα υγρά οι μπαταρίες.. ?  :Thinking: 
Τις έχω αφήσει εκεί χρόνιααα..

----------


## sweet dreams

> Έχουν φόβο να βγάλουν τίποτα υγρά οι μπαταρίες.. ?


Έχουν, στην ανακύκλωση για σιγουριά.

----------


## Iris07

Ok, ευκαιρία να τις βγάλω..  :Cool:

----------


## GregoirX23

Αυτό που συνήθως παθαίνουν είναι να ραγίζει το case της μπαταρίας λόγω των εσωτερικών πιέσεων επειδή χαλάει το υγρό τους.. 
Πιο παλιά πάντως δεν το πάθαιναν αυτό.. 
Να τρέξουν υγρά δε νομίζω.. Δε μου έχει τύχει σε τέτοιο τύπο.. Αλλά ποτέ μη λες ποτέ..  
Αν έχεις πολύμετρο μέτρα τις, αλλά αν είναι χρόνια = ανακύκλωση.. 
*06 βλέπω γράφουν;; Άκυρη η μέτρηση.. = ανακύκλωση.. 
Μόνο σημείωσε το τύπο τους αν ποτέ ξανά θελήσεις να πειραματιστείς με αυτό.. 
Για βαρίδια πάντως έχουν χρήση αν τις θες & αν εξωτερικά δείχνουν οκ..  :Whistle: 
Τι είχε πάθει αυτό αλήθεια;

- - - Updated - - -

http://www.imagebam.com/image/ffaa951369649807
Εκείνο το άσπρο στο R103 τι είναι; Έχει και το δικό μου mge ένα τέτοιο και ώρες ώρες ζεσταίνεται τρελά...

----------


## Iris07

Ενώ ήταν σε κανονική λειτουργία με τάση άρχιζαν τα ρελέ και έκαναν διάφορα κλικ-κλακ,
και δεν είχε σταθερή τάση εξόδου..

To R103 λογικά κάποιου είδους αντίσταση πρέπει να είναι.. (R) ..  :Thinking: 

- Τα καλώδια που πάνε από τον μετασχηματιστή στις ψύκτρες δίνουν κάποια τάση.. ?
ή έχουν κάποιο ρόλο "γείωσης" ?  :Thinking: 

(στην τελευταία φώτο..)

----------


## bxenos

Οι ψυκτρες ειναι "καλωδιο" του κυκλώματος προς τις αγωγιμες "πλατες" των τρανζιστορ.
Δεν μεγαλωσα τις φωτο, αλλα αν ρωτας για μια παραλληλεπιπεδη ασπρη αντίσταση τυπου "τουβλο", ειναι αντισταση συρματος ισχύος 5 watt.

Οι ψυκτρες ειναι χωρισμενες επιτηδες, αλλιώς μπουμ, οχι σαν τιυ Ασπροπυργου.... Αλλα καλο μπουμ

----------


## Iris07

*Σχέδιο άμεσης δράσης για τη θωράκιση του συστήματος μεταφοράς ενέργειας από τον ΑΔΜΗΕ*

_.. και ενόψει του κύματος κακοκαιρίας που αναμένεται τις επόμενες ημέρες στη χώρα._ 

https://www.capital.gr/epixeiriseis/...-apo-ton-admie

----------


## GregoirX23

Είναι και αυτό.. Πρέπει να πάρουμε και καινούργια..  :Whistle: 
Τι με τα παλιά θα μέναμε;  :Embarassed:

----------


## Iris07

*Προσοχή κίνδυνος Black Out τις επόμενες ώρες.. (μέρες..) ? είπαν..*

λόγω της κακοκαιρίας..

Πριν λίγο είχα 3 πτώσεις τάσης για μιλι-sec ..
Φορτίστε ότι χρειάζεται!  :Cool:

----------


## makfil

Τις ένιωσα και εγώ, αφού έπεσε και η UPS, την ώρα που έγραφα απάντηση σε post και χάθηκε ότι έγραφα.
Το περίεργο είναι ότι και στις 3 πτώσεις το router, που το έχω πάνω στη UPS, δεν έσβησε, ενώ άλλες φορές έσβηνε.

----------


## thourios

Περιοχές να λέτε. Νότια προάστια είμαι ΟΚ

----------


## Iris07

Το έχω παρατηρήσει και εγώ από πιο παλιά ότι το ρούτερ δεν κάνει εύκολα reset σε στιγμιαίες πτώσεις τάσης,
που βλέπω τα φώτα να κάνουν αναβόσβημα..

Εξαρτάται φαίνεται πόση είναι η πτώση τάσης και τα μιλισεκ..

Εγώ Άνω Κυψέλη..

*ΑΔΜΗΕ : Πιθανές διακοπές ρεύματος λόγω «Μήδειας» – Ενεργοποιείται σχέδιο άμυνας για το σύστημα ηλεκτροδότησης*
https://www.in.gr/2021/02/14/greece/...lektrodotisis/

----------


## GregoirX23

Είμαι σε διαδικασία μελλοντικής αναζήτησης μπαταρίας για τα ups που είχα αναφέρει πίσω.. 

Το ένα: mustek powermust 1000, ήρθε με 2 από αυτές κάτω, αλλά τα μεγαλύτερα αδελφάκια του στο ίδιο manual έπαιρναν τις 9αρες, 
που θεωρώ ότι θα δουλέψουν οκ.. 
Μέχρι τώρα έπαιρνα τις 7αρες οι οποίες άρχιζαν να ψοφάνε μετά τα 5χρόνια.. Κυρίως φορτίζανε, άντε να τις γύρναγε κ το avr λίγο, δεν έχουμε τρελές διακοπές εδώ Αθήνα.. Εγώ από μόνος μου αραιά και που τις έκανα κανα cycle για να είναι σε shape.. Αλλά μου την είχε δώσει πραγματικά αυτό που ψόφαγαν σχετικά γρήγορα, και μιας και το γύρισα σε λαπτοπ έκανα τα ups στην άκρη.. Τώρα όμως επειδή μάλλον και αν όλα πάνε καλά θα κάνω ένα project με έναν xeon (lynnfield), κ μάλλον θα χρειαστώ το ups.. 

Η αρχική και αυτή που έπαιρνα χ2 μέχρι τώρα.. 
https://www.batteries.gr/gr/mpatarie...12v-7-2ah.html

Τώρα κοιτάζω για κάποια από αυτές.. Όλες ίδιες διαστάσεις και επαφές.. Η σειρά hrl έναντι της hr δίνει +3 χρόνια πάνω.. Και γενικά έχουν και μικρότερη αντίσταση έναντι των 7,2.. Αυτό θεωρώ θα δώσει κάποια σχετική διάρκεια παραπάνω.. Καμιά ιδέα σχετικά με τις 4 κάτω; 
Δυσκολεύομαι να διαλέξω.. 
https://www.batteries.gr/gr/mpatarie...2-12v-9ah.html
https://www.batteries.gr/gr/mpatarie...2v-8-5-ah.html
https://www.batteries.gr/gr/mpatarie...w-12v-9ah.html
https://www.batteries.gr/gr/mpatarie...0-12v-9ah.html

- - - Updated - - -

Έψαχνα και για το mge ellipse premium 800 που έχω, αλλά σε αυτό βλέπω ότι δεν έχω πολλές επιλογές.. Οι διαστάσεις κυρίως.. 
Υγεία, τι να κάνουμε.. 
https://www.batteries.gr/gr/mpatarie...w-12v-6ah.html
Kαι αυτό 2 παίρνει.. 
Το μεγαλύτερο αδελφάκι του έπαιρνε 3, αλλά λόγω σχεδιασμού του κυκλώματος (36v), μάλλον δεν γίνεται στο δικό μου.. 
https://www.insomnia.gr/forums/topic...mment=52772469
http://www.user-manual.info/754741/p...remium-500/14/
http://www.user-manual.info/754741/p...remium-500/15/
Η αν τη τρίτη τη βάλω παράλληλα σε μια από τις 2 άλλες, αντί σε σειρά->(γι'αυτό ούτε λόγος).. Η τάση θα παραμείνει 24v από τις 2..   :Thinking:  Ιδέα; 
Δεν είναι κρίμα να κάθεται η μια υποδοχή κενή;  :Whistle:  Το ίδιο κουτί έχουν(αν θυμάμαι καλά).. Πως το λένε.. 
Λέτε να τα παίξει το software του και να δείχνει χρόνους ότι να 'ναι; Σε κάθε περίπτωση δε νομίζω να σβήσει πριν αδειάσουν όλες.. 
Το κύκλωμα φόρτισης, το ζόρι που κ αν θα φάει με τις 3, δεν θα είναι το ίδιο με το να κάνεις συνεχώς cycle τις 2 που παίρνει; 
Το ίδιο ζόρι δε θα έτρωγε και στα 2 σενάρια; 
Έχει νόημα αυτό που λέω; Σκέφτομαι κάτι λάθος; Η να το αφήσω με 2; 
Προφανώς αυτοί τη 3η την έβαλαν για να αυξήσουν τη τάση και όχι για διάρκεια αν καταλαβαίνω καλά.. 
Μιας και τις βλέπω όλες σε σειρά.. 

- - - Updated - - -

Η σελίδα του κατασκευαστή.. 
https://www.csb-battery.com.tw/engli...0_overview.php

- - - Updated - - -

Και ένα ωραίο βιντεάκι.. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhf_IvgrAsw
Το έχω καιρό στα σχέδια να πάρω ένα τέτοιο μετρητή για τις μπαταρίες των αυτοκινήτων κυρίως..

----------


## sweet dreams

Τα πειράματα εγκυμονούν και κινδύνους που δεν ξέρεις που θα καταλήξουν.

Παίρνω εδώ και χρόνια μπαταρίες από τον Καυκά και δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα. Τις βάζω σωρηδόν σε συναγερμούς και ειδικά σε σειρήνες που είναι εκτεθειμένες σε ακραίες συνθήκες χωρίς να μου έχουν παρουσιάσει κάτι.
Αλλαγή προληπτικά στα 3~4 το πολύ χρόνια.
https://www.kafkas.gr/ilektronika/ba...zomeni_187798/

----------


## Iris07

O Δήσιος έχει πάντως και πινακάκι συμβατότητας για τις μπαταρίες..

----------


## manoulamou

Ολιγολεπτες διακοπες ηλεκτροδοτησης λογω Μηδειας, απο τα μεσανυχτα και μετα στο ακριτικο ανατολικο αρβανιτοχωριον μας.  :Razz: 
Ξεμενουμε απο τηλεφωνα = ιντερνετ, χαζοκουτι και θερμανση.
Αποφασισα οριστικα να παρω οχι ενα αλλα 3 UPS, ωστε να καλυψω ολη την... επαυλη! Ευτυχως που υπαρχει και το forum, να καλυψουμε την ημιμαθεια μας σχετικα με το θεμα.

----------


## Iris07

*Τσουνάμι προβλημάτων από τη Μήδεια – Πού υπάρχουν διακοπές ρεύματος*
_Στην Αττική στις περιοχές της Εκάλης, Δροσιάς, Αγ.Στεφάνου, Ροδόπολης, Σταμάτας, Μαρκόπουλου Ωρωπού, Καπανδριτίου, Αυλώνας και Καλάμου_

https://www.in.gr/2021/02/15/greece/...opes-reymatos/

Ευτυχώς από Τετάρτη θα αρχίσει να φτιάχνει ο καιρός..

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ολιγολεπτες διακοπες ηλεκτροδοτησης λογω Μηδειας, απο τα μεσανυχτα και μετα στο ακριτικο ανατολικο αρβανιτοχωριον μας. 
> Ξεμενουμε απο τηλεφωνα = ιντερνετ, χαζοκουτι και θερμανση.
> Αποφασισα οριστικα να παρω οχι ενα αλλα 3 UPS, ωστε να καλυψω ολη την... επαυλη! Ευτυχως που υπαρχει και το forum, να καλυψουμε την ημιμαθεια μας σχετικα με το θεμα.


Μόνο πρόσεξε αν όντως πάρεις να πάρεις κάτι καλό και όχι του κιλού.. 
Γιατί μετά θα "χορεύουν" οι συσκευές..

- - - Updated - - -




> Τα πειράματα εγκυμονούν και κινδύνους που δεν ξέρεις που θα καταλήξουν.
> 
> Παίρνω εδώ και χρόνια μπαταρίες από τον Καυκά και δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα. Τις βάζω σωρηδόν σε συναγερμούς και ειδικά σε σειρήνες που είναι εκτεθειμένες σε ακραίες συνθήκες χωρίς να μου έχουν παρουσιάσει κάτι.
> Αλλαγή προληπτικά στα 3~4 το πολύ χρόνια.
> https://www.kafkas.gr/ilektronika/ba...zomeni_187798/


Sunlight ε; 
Τις ίδιες έχει και ο Γερμανός.. Δεν έχω ακούσει και τα καλύτερα.. 
Δεν τις έχω δοκιμάσει βέβαια η τις άλλες τις yuasa που ακούγονται επίσης.. 
Τις csb ήξερα για καλύτερες..

- - - Updated - - -




> O Δήσιος έχει πάντως και πινακάκι συμβατότητας για τις μπαταρίες..


Μέχρι τώρα ήξερα μπαταρία->δήσιος..

- - - Updated - - -




> *Τσουνάμι προβλημάτων από τη Μήδεια – Πού υπάρχουν διακοπές ρεύματος*
> _Στην Αττική στις περιοχές της Εκάλης, Δροσιάς, Αγ.Στεφάνου, Ροδόπολης, Σταμάτας, Μαρκόπουλου Ωρωπού, Καπανδριτίου, Αυλώνας και Καλάμου_
> 
> https://www.in.gr/2021/02/15/greece/...opes-reymatos/
> 
> Ευτυχώς από Τετάρτη θα αρχίσει να φτιάχνει ο καιρός..


Έκανε το πρωί μια σύντομη εδώ..
Κλείδωσα παραπάνω..  :Whistle:

----------


## sweet dreams

> Sunlight ε;
> Τις ίδιες έχει και ο Γερμανός.. Δεν έχω ακούσει και τα καλύτερα..
> Δεν τις έχω δοκιμάσει βέβαια η τις άλλες τις yuasa που ακούγονται επίσης..
> Τις csb ήξερα για καλύτερες..


Εγώ έπαιρνα Bugatti αλλά τώρα κατέβασα τον πήχη  :Razz: 

Είπαμε, τις χρησιμοποιώ χρόνια σε περιοχές δίπλα στην θάλασσα ή στα 1700 μέτρα υψόμετρο σε σειρήνες και δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα, τώρα εσύ πάρε και Rolls-Royce.

----------


## GregoirX23

Έκανε ένα μπλακ άουτ πριν.. Βρήκαμε δουλειά τώρα με τα ρεύματα.. Καλά είχαμε ησυχάσει.. 
Αλλά τουλάχιστον είδαμε λίγο χαρά.. Α ρε άτιμο crosstalk... 
https://www.speedtest.net/result/11009848541.png
https://www.speedtest.net/result/11009524355.png
Γραμμή 1,5+ χλμ να συμπεριφέρεται σαν ~1χλμ.. 
Στην ουσία διπλασιάζεται το κλείδωμα, αν εξαιρέσουμε το overhead.. 
Από ~11Μ πριν με annex-a πήγαινε ~23Μ, τώρα με το annex-m πλησιάζει πρπ τα ~20Μ.. Οϊμέ..

----------


## Iris07

Εγώ που περίμενα να μου φέρουν τον μετρητή κατανάλωσης να μετρήσω το Turbo-X,
με πήραν και μου είπαν δεν υπάρχει αυτός που ήθελα..
και τώρα βαρέθηκα να παραγγείλω άλλον..

Το έχω βγάλει τώρα το UPS.. (για το ρούτερ μόνο)
όταν μου ξαναέρθει όρεξη βλέπουμε..

Πάντως εδώ δεν ξαναείχαμε διακοπή..
αν και άκουσα έγιναν μικρές και σε άλλες περιοχές.

----------


## GregoirX23

Είδα στη σελίδα του δεδδηε, έκαναν έργα στη περιοχή, αλλά υποτίθεται όχι την ώρα που κόπηκε.. Σε πιο πριν ώρες, αλλά τι να πεις.. 

Αλλά αυτό το crosstalk ρε παιδάκι μου.. Δεν παλεύεται.. Σχεδόν κόβει τη γραμμή στα 2.. Και να σημειώσω ότι η καλωδίωση μου είναι άψογη.. Και κάτω το ίδιο κλείδωμα έχω, χώρια που και οι γείτονες στο κτίριο έχουν πρπ τα ίδια στατιστικά.. 
Κοινώς.. Ο χαλκός του μεσαίωνα.. 

Για το ups που λες, και το ρουτερ να έχει ίντερνετ, εγώ που έχω a.p's-ip cam's κλπ κλπ, θέλει άααλο πράγμα.. Κοινώς ολόκληρη ιστορία.. 
Για να μη πω και για τα ασύρματα σε κάθε δωμάτιο.. 
Άστα.. Τι να λέμε.. Καθόμαστε στα αυγά μας..  :Smile:  Αυτή τη φορά πάντως δεν έκανε υπέρταση η υπόταση όπως τότε με την έκρηξη.. 
Τότε μάλλον το έκανε γιατί έφυγε η ισορροπία του δικτύου ξαφνικά.. 

Όποτε πέφτει το ρεύμα πλακώνομαι στα speedtest..  :ROFL:  
Πιάνω και μερικά wifi γύρω που είναι και αυτοί με ups..

----------

